# Jow Ga Basics in Action



## JowGaWolf (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm performing a basic Jow Ga technique that we teach all beginners on day one.  This is a friendly sparring match.  Enjoy feel free to comment offer recommendations etc.  Just keep in mind that I was pulling punches and that I spar to learn.  Ask question if you got them.  





You will also see this





But in Jow Ga our variation looks like this. This is not a pose for the camera.  This is how I actually fight.  This is also how it looks in Jow Ga forms and drills.  By the way, the position of the hands determine which of the 100 techniques you are most likely to get lol.


----------



## Buka (Mar 9, 2017)

Nice. I think it's great you give them the opportunity to spar safely that way. I always did that, too.
That student looks good, light on his feet.

The pic under the video clip. Is that Fumio Demura? Haven't seen him in a long time.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 9, 2017)

When I  spar/wrestle, I like to point both of my knees toward my opponent. I don't like this picture that his back knee points 45 degree backward. I like to point my back knee 45 degree forward instead. IMO, the best fighting stance is the stance that you can use it to "spring" forward without any modification.






I like this fighting stance better.


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 9, 2017)

Buka said:


> Nice. I think it's great you give them the opportunity to spar safely that way. I always did that, too.
> That student looks good, light on his feet.
> 
> The pic under the video clip. Is that Fumio Demura? Haven't seen him in a long time.



 That is Fumio Demura.

Saw him two years ago at a competition.  His health wasn't too great then.  Not sure if he is still going to competitions anymore.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 9, 2017)

The pic under the video clip. Is that Fumio Demura? Haven't seen him in a long time.[/QUOTE]


Kung Fu Wang said:


> the best fighting stance is the stance that you can use it to "spring" forward without any modification.


You can still spring forward  and horizontal without modification while in that stance.  It's not as limiting as many people may think.  Watch my feet as I spring forward.  I'm barely putting effort into my forward movement. I can spring forward as far as I need to and as fast as I want.





A similar stance to Fumio Demura is also used in boxing and Olympic fencing.  You may prefer your stance over the one that Fumio Demura is in, which is fine, but don't underestimate it the ability to "spring" forward without modification.
Olympic fencing with legs stance in the same position as Fumio Demura.





Jow Ga springing while in the stance.


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 9, 2017)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> When I  spar/wrestle, I like to point both of my knees toward my opponent. I don't like this picture that his back knee points 45 degree backward. I like to point my back knee 45 degree forward instead. IMO, the best fighting stance is the stance that you can use it to "spring" forward without any modification.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In regards to Fumio Demura's stance that is just one stances of many used in his forms


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 9, 2017)

Yeah.  Fumio Demura stance allows you to generate forward movement from rotating the hip and back leg giving a lot of forward explosion.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 9, 2017)

Buka said:


> Nice. I think it's great you give them the opportunity to spar safely that way. I always did that, too.
> That student looks good, light on his feet.
> 
> The pic under the video clip. Is that Fumio Demura? Haven't seen him in a long time.


Yeah there's no need to knock their heads off lol.  To be honest I'm happy enough to be able to see the opening where I know I can blast the punch if needed.  I was still satisfied even with the punch (mark :38 in the sparring video) where I pulled too much speed and power off the punch.  My punch landed the way the technique allows it to land so it was as success even though the technique was sloppy from pulling it.  He tried to fake me out but I didn't bail out of the technique.  I was expecting a left jab to come in but he switched and threw his right jab first.  I kept going with the technique and the right hook landed on target.

Im just now noticing that my opponents foot landed.  Had I done the technique completely I would have moved into his knee as I transition into the hook.  I'm glad I was just learning because the force from that movement may have torn his knee.  I'll have to review the technique with the other instructor to see what types force a collision with the knee may cause.  I may have learned something new today about the technique.


----------



## KangTsai (Mar 9, 2017)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> When I  spar/wrestle, I like to point both of my knees toward my opponent. I don't like this picture that his back knee points 45 degree backward. I like to point my back knee 45 degree forward instead. IMO, the best fighting stance is the stance that you can use it to "spring" forward without any modification.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not really that much different whichever ways your toes point. At the end of the day, the same muscles have the leg push in either direction.


----------



## Buka (Mar 10, 2017)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> When I  spar/wrestle, I like to point both of my knees toward my opponent. I don't like this picture that his back knee points 45 degree backward. I like to point my back knee 45 degree forward instead. IMO, the best fighting stance is the stance that you can use it to "spring" forward without any modification.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While my stance is a little different - I agree. And if my opponent is of equal speed, but has his feet and knees that way, I have more advantages - in my humble opinion, of course.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 10, 2017)

Buka said:


> While my stance is a little different - I agree. And if my opponent is of equal speed, but has his feet and knees that way, I have more advantages - in my humble opinion, of course.


You would have more options because the stance suits you. It would be your preferred stance, which mean you train your techniques from that position.  But like CB Jones stated.  I can show video of me sparring in other stances as well. It's not a "all or none"  


CB Jones said:


> In regards to Fumio Demura's stance that is just one stances of many used in his forms


----------

